# Totengräber im Steinbrüchlein!



## C-Monster (7. September 2009)

Kennt jemand die Totengräber aus den Steinbrüchlein?
Oder muss man beim Freeriden zwingend ganze Landzüge umgraben?
Ich bin und war der Meinung dass es am Steinbrüchlein genügend witzige Drops usw. gegeben hat.
Muss man jetzt den ganzen Spot mit total Hirnlosen Mini Kickern zupflastern? Und dazu m³ große Löcher ausschachten?
Ich fahr selber seit Jahren Freeride aber wir haben wenigstens die Spots so gefahren wie sie die Natur vorgegeben hat.


----------



## MTBermLuS (7. September 2009)

*mei reed*
Ganz meine Meinung. Wegen eben diesen Schauflern gibts dann wieder Ärger.
Verstehe das auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (7. September 2009)

Tja genau wegen solchen Affen hängen jetzt schon wieder Verbotsschilder in Fürth rum und das werden mit Sicherheit nicht die letzen hier in der Gengend sein.


----------



## C-Monster (8. September 2009)

Mein vorschlag wäre eine Renaturierung! Hat irgendjemand Interesse an aktiver Trailpflege? In Zusammenarbeit mit der Forstbehörde!


----------



## hofschalk (8. September 2009)

wo meinst du denn genau? war heute auch draussen.


----------



## dubbel (8. September 2009)

"renaturierung" klingt mir zu sehr nach beik-verbot.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. September 2009)

keine schlafenden Hunde wecken ...


----------



## C-Monster (9. September 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> "renaturierung" klingt mir zu sehr nach beik-verbot.



Quatsch auf keinen Fall. Man sollte dem ganzen doch ein Ende setzen.
Dieses ganze geschaufle ohne Ahnung vom Kickerbau bringt keinen was.
Das ist das was ich meine.
Ich bin der Meinung das man gern seine Dirthügel haben kann aber nicht überall irgendwelche komischen mini Kicker bauen die ins nichts führen!

Ich mein die alten Steinbrüchlein Trails gegenüber vom Spielplatz!

Danke


----------

